
Show HN: The Moderator Guru MVP - thegurus
https://moderator-guru.com
======
thegurus
Hi Hacker News!

Pedro and David (aka The Gurus) here. We are very happy to present our new
product: [https://moderator-guru.com](https://moderator-guru.com).

It is a text content moderation API that uses AI to spot toxic comments. It
uses a custom model trained on Google/Jigsaw dataset optimized for evaluation
speed.

Among the features to remark from The Moderator Guru:

\- Free Tier (up to 100 free requests per month).

\- Signup flow: just email needed.

\- Optional premium plan accessible through profile.

\- ToxicityScore™

\- Twitter integration example ([https://github.com/TheGurus/moderator-guru-
utils](https://github.com/TheGurus/moderator-guru-utils)).

We'd love if you could give us some feedback, can't wait to read what you
think about this product.

Hugs!

David & Pedro (The [self-proclaimed] Gurus)

